# Fireball Korea @ Detailed Clean



## DetailedClean

*Fireball at Detailed Clean*
Fireball, which is manufactured in South Korea, Fireball Car Care & Detailing Products are renown for their use of advanced silicon dioxide (SiO2) technology and extreme hydrophobic properties.
Fireball, has a range of products designed for everyday car care as well as for professional purposes.

Some of the Fireball products we have are highlighted below.

*Active Snow Foam*

Fireball Active Snow Foam is designed to assist as part of your 'touchless' car wash process with a foam lance or it can be used with a was mitt or sponge.

*Ultimate Car Shampoo*

Fireball Ultimate Car Shampoo is a super mild, bubble shampoo which provides good cleansing power. Being pH neutral solution, it is gentle enough to use on existing coatings or paint sealants.

*Ultimate Coating Wax*

Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax is a Silica based spray sealant and contains more than 5% SIO2 (Silica dioxide). Fireball Ultimate Coating Wax is suitable as a stand alone product or in conjunction with extending the life of a Fireball nano coat. Application is easy, just spray, spread, leave for a minute and buff away the residue.

*Ultimate Tyre Coating Satin*

Fireball Ultimate Tyre Coating Satin finish will give your tyres that luxurious wet look that many desire - at the same time it is a Hydrophobic Coating that will protect your tyres from the elements!

Remember Detailed Clean for all your car care product needs.


----------



## camerashy

Order placed reference 201931-7927-54361-12631
Thanks


----------



## nbray67

camerashy said:


> Order placed reference 201931-7927-54361-12631
> Thanks


What have you plumped for Dave, I'd be interested to know your thoughts/findings on this brand as I know their wax is epic.


----------



## camerashy

nbray67 said:


> What have you plumped for Dave, I'd be interested to know your thoughts/findings on this brand as I know their wax is epic.


Trying out their Ultimate Carnauba Wax Spray, Neil, tried the Fusion yesterday and very pleased with the finish it left.


----------



## camerashy

Arrived well packed and thanks for the air freshener
Looking forward to trying it


----------



## DetailedClean

Thank you again for the order :thumb:


----------



## Ernie Bernie

Ive used the Ultimate Coating wax which looks great on a black car adding depth. Active Snow foam is a little misnamed for me - I used it in the same way as Gyeon Wet Coat and was very impressed.


----------



## noorth

what the typhoon application temp range? thanks


----------

